# Vacancy



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

How do i apply for a vacancy or complete an application?


----------



## smithjones (Nov 24, 2011)

For this First of all you search a job vacancy after that apply for that in proper way . Simply you register yourself in job related site and submit your resume . In this way you can easyisly search a job job and apply for that


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Smith for providing good information about job.


----------

